# Be careful of Acetaminophen



## Lisa (Dec 27, 2005)

Be careful and read the ingredients of the drugs you are taking and not abuse the over the counter medications.  Accidental overdosing is on the rise.



> WASHINGTON   Think popping extra pain pills can't hurt? Think again: Accidental poisonings from the nation's most popular pain reliever seem to be rising, making acetaminophen the leading cause of acute liver failure.



Full Story


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Dec 27, 2005)

Interesting.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 27, 2005)

I would have to assume that this is being taken quite often and overdosing? I didn't read the article. General use when needed is probably ok still?


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Dec 27, 2005)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> General use when needed is probably ok still?


 
Yes.  The emphasis of the article is the false security people have when hearing of it's "safety" and then they go overboard thinking that means they can take however much and however often the feel like.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 27, 2005)

Well the article states that people don't realise that Acetaminophen is in many other over the counter drugs like Theraflu, etc and people take these meds and more Tylenol etc. in combination.  The important thing to remember, like everything else, is to follow instructions and do NOT take more then the recommended dosage.

I know people that pop Acetaminophen like candy the minute an ache starts.  It really has to be taken carefully like any other drug.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Dec 27, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> I know people that pop Acetaminophen like candy the minute an ache starts.


 
That's sad.  Instead of finding the cause or at least a logical deterant, mask it?  Dangerous.  I have a bottle of ibuprofen that I will open in case I crack a vertabrae someday other than that there are healthier ways to deal with pain...like preventing it.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 27, 2005)

I read this in the paper this morning. It's amazing how many products it's in.


----------

